# Stompa and Shadowsword Advance Order



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Both the Stompa and Shadowsword (+variants) are now available on the Games Workshop website for Advance Order, in addition to GW resellers:

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...s.jsp?catId=cat1490603&rootCatGameStyle=wh40k

*Stompa:*

*http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1300129&prodId=prod1800005*

*Shadowsword + variants:*

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1300054&prodId=prod1860243

Lots of pictures in addition to the recent videos on GW's YouTube page. Have these new shots converted any cynics? Or if you're already interested, has this made you more excited? :laugh:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Shadowsword









Storm Lord









Bane Hammer









Banesword









Doomhammer









Stormsword









Stompa


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

That's not worked for me djinn. I just get the 'choose your location' screen unless I click go direct to site.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I know, dropped that and went with standard img, need to chat and research, maybe its the website formatting that is f'in it up.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Think so mate; might be differing locations. Never thought of doing it myself.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Very cool. Hey, does anyone know where they will be releasing the rules for those lovable baneblade variants? 

EDIT: Oh yeah. I need to geek out too in this post. Okay... uh...

OMG!!!!! Those are totally awesome! I am going to throw myself into debt and sell of my first born just to have a bujillion of each! (That enough?)


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

I assume the rules will come out when they rerelease Apocalypse. I heard that was aimed for this Summer but I cannot back that up. Hopefully someone else will.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks to me like the kits are intercheangable or at least easily made so. I like that. The stormlord is the only one that doesnt look completly intercheangable again, im sure wont be too hard to fix if it isnt.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I like the look of the Stormsword and Shadowblade. Just surprised they've not put a Stormblade in there. Would've thought that would be simple to put in. Hmmm... Wondering what the Bane and Doom Hammer are for.

The Storm Hammer is a Transport, where has the Blade/Sword weapons are typically Gunships. So I'm guessing (along with the forward positioning of the weapon) that they are Demolisher Cannon and Turbolaser Tanks, while the Enhanced Demo Cannon and the Volcano Cannon are mounted on the Gunners.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Sorry thats actually made me less convinced. Its all just tubes and attachments to me, not really trully chanaged able. The Banehammer, Banesword and Doomhammer are look just like different styles of Shadowsword and Stormsword to me. I'm glad I got my FW version.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Vaz said:


> I like the look of the Stormsword and Shadowblade. Just surprised they've not put a Stormblade in there. Would've thought that would be simple to put in. Hmmm... Wondering what the Bane and Doom Hammer are for.
> 
> The Storm Hammer is a Transport, where has the Blade/Sword weapons are typically Gunships. So I'm guessing (along with the forward positioning of the weapon) that they are Demolisher Cannon and Turbolaser Tanks, while the Enhanced Demo Cannon and the Volcano Cannon are mounted on the Gunners.


Man, your names are all over the place. :grin: No Shadowblade or Stormhammer in this kit.

Shadowsword - Volcano cannon
Stormsword - Seige cannon
Banesword - Quake cannon
Stormlord - Vulcan mega bolter
Doomhammer - Magma cannon
Banehammer - Tremor cannon


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Well, now I know what my next paycheck is going towards.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

radical_psyker said:


> Man, your names are all over the place. :grin: No Shadowblade or Stormhammer in this kit.
> 
> Shadowsword - Volcano cannon
> Stormsword - Seige cannon
> ...


Haha cheers matey. It's more like "fire this big thing at that thing over there" for more, which much pointing. Also, I seem to remember the Stormlord being the huge, Twin Turret, Baneblade... Ah well.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Haha cheers matey. It's more like "fire this big thing at that thing over there" for more, which much pointing. Also, I seem to remember the Stormlord being the huge, Twin Turret, Baneblade... Ah well.


Nah, tha's Stormhammer. :good:


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

can someone explain the different weapon variants?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

radical_psyker said:


> Man, your names are all over the place. :grin: No Shadowblade or Stormhammer in this kit.
> 
> Shadowsword - Volcano cannon
> Stormsword - Seige cannon
> ...


Where did you get this info and anymore on what the gun does (general not specific)


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I do like that stormlord! Though I'm miffed that the Stompa came out and not a single titan.. I dunno, guess I'm just wishing for the impossible!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Maybe a plastic Warhound or Rev is in out future.


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

enjoy!


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

Doubt it, as FW will claim they would be losing too much of their bread and butter.


----------



## Ztrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Well I'm happy with this. More people wanting to play with super heavy tanks and now all the kids wanting to play with the Ork Titan will only make more interest in games for playing with more FW models of the other races.

Ohh you wanna bring out a superheavy tank? Sweet here are my flyers.

Z


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nothey would just bring out different varients and they still sell their baneblades and varients


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

..... I have 2 of these bad boys on the go..










Any idea what it is? lol... I think they make much better Stompas!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

Ztrain said:


> Well I'm happy with this. More people wanting to play with super heavy tanks and now all the kids wanting to play with the Ork Titan will only make more interest in games for playing with more FW models of the other races.
> 
> Ohh you wanna bring out a superheavy tank? Sweet here are my flyers.
> 
> Z


Are you saying ork players are kids



Chaosftw said:


> ..... I have 2 of these bad boys on the go..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aye this would be a potatoe 'ead stompa.....


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

That stompa is quite cool, I like the salvaged ultramarine armour bolted onto the sides.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Here's a question for anybody that owns a copy of Appocalypse Reloaded, can the troops being transported in the Stormsword (that's the one with the VMB right?) fire in the same direction as the VMB? if so it'd be an awesome titan killer if you mounted a heavy weapon platoon or some lascannon toting devastators in the back. Use the 30 VMB shots to strip the titan's shields down, and then the troops with lascannons can work towards taking down structure points. Just an idea I had is all.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Where did you get this info and anymore on what the gun does (general not specific)


An inside source who is usually right and only occasionally wrong... or more accurately my interpretation of what he tells me is occasionally wrong. :grin: The Tremor cannon is essentially a big mortar with additional rules that slow down enemy units. Magma cannon is a super melta and the Quake cannon is basically a souped up battle cannon about twice as good as the standard Baneblade one.



tu_shan82 said:


> Here's a question for anybody that owns a copy of Appocalypse Reloaded, can the troops being transported in the Stormsword (that's the one with the VMB right?) fire in the same direction as the VMB? if so it'd be an awesome titan killer if you mounted a heavy weapon platoon or some lascannon toting devastators in the back. Use the 30 VMB shots to strip the titan's shields down, and then the troops with lascannons can work towards taking down structure points. Just an idea I had is all.


The variant with the Vulcan mega bolter is the Stormlord, and yes IIRC the passengers can fire in any direction they like.


----------



## scruff (Mar 3, 2008)

radical_psyker said:


> Man, your names are all over the place. :grin: No Shadowblade or Stormhammer in this kit.
> 
> Shadowsword - Volcano cannon
> Stormsword - Seige cannon
> ...


More beautiful is that the new variants have Transport Capacity 25. Already got 2 reserved back at my local stores
Tremor is pretty much a giant Thunderfire effect, only better. Dunno if appropriate but Stormsword is 36" range 10" blast Str 10 AP 1 gun - so big Hellhammer. Magma is lesser-Volcano. Quake is dirty, according to people
Pax Alpharius the Stormsword =P, at least it's better than 'Khorne's Finest the Stormlord'


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

scruff said:


> Shadowsword - Volcano cannon
> Stormsword - Seige cannon
> Banesword - Quake cannon (TC25)
> Stormlord - Vulcan mega bolter (TC40)
> ...


I also have heard (from less reliable sources) that the Stormsword has a transport capacity of 25 not the Banesword as you have listed. I seriously doubt any of the rear mount variants have troop carrying capabilty.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Sorry but GW F'ed up again. The Stormsword has heavy flamers instead of lascannons and the Shadowsword has targeters. Unless these kits really have more bang than they seem to have I'll be going with FW kits for my Shadowswords and Stormblades.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

lord of rebirth said:


> Sorry but GW F'ed up again. The Stormsword has heavy flamers instead of lascannons and the Shadowsword has targeters. Unless these kits really have more bang than they seem to have I'll be going with FW kits for my Shadowswords and Stormblades.


:scratchhead: What on earth are you talking about? :fool: All the weapon options come in the kit, including targeters. GW will be bringing out new datasheets with updated fit-out options in White Dwarf. So you'll be able to field your 'classic' Shadowsword with targeters. :smoke:


----------



## ASHIO (Jan 19, 2009)

What tank selection(s) are you guys prefering from what you've seen so far?

Im trying to decide between having a shadowsword for antitank/anti big things to compliment a Hellhammer anti infantry OR go with an anti infantry with the transport capability i.e. Stormlord (very good for deploying troops to fight off assault troops carrying demo's and taking objectives) to compliment a Baneblade (that will handle the defensive firepower). Unless anyone thinks the Baneblade can be replaced by one of the other new varients but i like the extra demolisher cannon that it carries.

other opinions of this would be very welcome. Cheers


----------



## Estragon (Feb 25, 2008)

I really like the idea of a super-melta personally, although the rules would be a bit odd....a 48" melta? Sounds plausible, and would mean the all-important 2d6 AP on demolishers......which my baneblade was taken out by the other day. Curse Flank March!


----------

